# Heat Transfer Onto Nylon



## Interforce2010 (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi,

I would like to ask a question I have to the pros on this forum:

I am attempting to apply custom graphics onto my company uniforms. The spring jacket that we have is made of nylon. After applying an iron onto the fabric, it made it melt. 

How do I apply a heat transfer to nylon?


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

what kind of transfer is it?? there is specially made vinyl for nylon so that you can press them at a lower temperature


----------



## Interforce2010 (Jul 10, 2012)

dazzabling said:


> what kind of transfer is it?? there is specially made vinyl for nylon so that you can press them at a lower temperature


can you direct me to a link where a supplier sells this type of transfer?


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

Do you have a vinyl cutter? or are you using printed heat transfers?


----------



## Interforce2010 (Jul 10, 2012)

dazzabling said:


> Do you have a vinyl cutter? or are you using printed heat transfers?


printed heat transfers.

I will be buying a vinyl cutter soon.


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

The vinyl that is made for nylon would need to be cut, you can do a referrals and recommendations request here on the forums to see if someone can cut them for you. 

<~Preferred Vendor Directory can lead you to some of these people but many of us on here do them but self-promotion is not allowed unless its in the R&R section of the forum. 

Generally, a heat press is needed for pressing vinyl since an iron does not have balanced heat or temperatures readings. I have pressed used nylon with basic ThermoFlex Plus vinyl and had no problems but my customers were told there was no guarantee since the item was used. It didn't burn and they ended up lasting very long. Other nylon items, I have pressed have had a coating to them which caused the vinyl not to adhere. 

There are many factors in your case that need more information given so that we can help. 

1) what does the design look like?
2) have the uniforms been washed? 
3) what materials are they made from?


----------



## Interforce2010 (Jul 10, 2012)

Thanks dazzabling for the info.

The design is simply letters being pressed onto the nylon jacket. Nothing more than plain white or black lettering.

Uniforms have not been washed. I used it straight out of the plastic bag.

According to the tag, it says that the outer layer is nylon and the inner layer is cotton.


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

simple enough.. http://www.t-shirtforums.com/referrals-recommendations/

post on here
-provide an email because your PM box is newer so it will not hold many messages
-provide location since you have them you may need to bring them to someone to press and cut


good luck!


----------

